# Marriott Owner's Discount documentation requirements



## fitz4me (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what type of documentation is typically required on check-in to prove that you qualify for the MOD rate?  My family owns a timeshare but my father is the named owner, so I'm wondering if I'm traveling without him if I'll run into problems, or if I'm OK as long as I'm using the same rewards # and CC (and last name, needless to say).


----------



## davidn247 (Jan 15, 2011)

fitz4me said:


> Does anyone know what type of documentation is typically required on check-in to prove that you qualify for the MOD rate?  My family owns a timeshare but my father is the named owner, so I'm wondering if I'm traveling without him if I'll run into problems, or if I'm OK as long as I'm using the same rewards # and CC (and last name, needless to say).


I received a communication from my home resort Marriott Mountainside recently on this. They mentionned that for owner's discount you need (1) a copy of the deed and (2) a copy of the maintenance fee statement. I do not know if this answer your question for your location.


----------



## fitz4me (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, yes - that seems to pretty definitively answer the documentation aspect of the question (pending verification with the property I'm looking at in Tahoe, of course).  

I guess the question was sort of a two-parter - I'd also be happy to hear from anyone with experience/knowledge about the traveling-without-the-named-owner aspect.



davidn247 said:


> I received a communication from my home resort Marriott Mountainside recently on this. They mentionned that for owner's discount you need (1) a copy of the deed and (2) a copy of the maintenance fee statement. I do not know if this answer your question for your location.


----------



## rudy (Jan 16, 2011)

*Sabal Palms required owners number*

I just finished a MOD rental at Sabal  Palms and all they required was my owners number and they could look up my account to verify I am an owner.  Naturally, the supplied name, address, etc has to match the owners number.

I recommend calling the resort and ask what they require...as it appears each has its own policy to verify you are qualified for the MOD discount.


----------



## dan_hoog (Jan 16, 2011)

I've used it many times and they've never asked. Maybe they look up from name and address. I certainly wouldn't have a deed or maintenance bill handy. 

-dan


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 16, 2011)

We uasually carry our owners card with us when we are using the MOD discount. Still haven't been asked for it though.


----------



## Cindala (Jan 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> We uasually carry our owners card with us when we are using the MOD discount. Still haven't been asked for it though.



There is a Marriott owners card? The only membership card I remember receiving is from II.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 16, 2011)

They can tell from your Marriott Rewards account number that you own with Marriott. I have recently been asked for a photo ID when checking in, so I don't know if it will be a problem if your dad isn't with you. I would call the hotel and ask them directly.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 16, 2011)

I've used the discount at least ten times and they've never asked me for any proof of ownership.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jan 16, 2011)

Every time we've tried to use the MOD when making reservations it comes back the rate is not available at this hotel.  Does it have to be "Marriott"? We've only tried with Fairfield.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 16, 2011)

Former Cruiser said:


> Every time we've tried to use the MOD when making reservations it comes back the rate is not available at this hotel.  Does it have to be "Marriott"? We've only tried with Fairfield.





If I'm not mistaken, MOD can only be used on Marriott Vacation Club properties, and not their Hotels or their various brands.



.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 16, 2011)

Former Cruiser said:


> Every time we've tried to use the MOD when making reservations it comes back the rate is not available at this hotel.  Does it have to be "Marriott"? We've only tried with Fairfield.



See Dave's post #4 in this thread...


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 16, 2011)

Former Cruiser said:


> Every time we've tried to use the MOD when making reservations it comes back the rate is not available at this hotel.  Does it have to be "Marriott"? We've only tried with Fairfield.



I believe it's only available at timeshare properties, not standard Marriotts.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 17, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> I believe it's only available at timeshare properties, not standard Marriotts.



I have let my daughter use my mod discount at our home resort. However I did call the resort to confirm it was not a problem and told them that I was not going to be there. Her last name is the same as mine. They said it was no problem. Another thought is you could also prepay on your credit card or set it up so your card would make the payment. Again, call the resort and inquire first.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Marriott Owners Discount in Hotels*



TheTimeTraveler said:


> If I'm not mistaken, MOD can only be used on Marriott Vacation Club properties, and not their Hotels or their various brands.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Some Hotels do give an MOD rate - you just have to try it when booking and see if you can get it.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, I agree.
For example, when I checked for Thailand recently, there were at least 5 hotels offering MOD discounted rates.
I believe the hotels offering this change as time goes by though, so unfortunately I doubt there is a single list one can refer to. 
You just have to check each time by country/city.... for whatever date(s) you are interested in.


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 18, 2011)

The Marriott Stellaris in Aruba(the hotel not TS) often has the MOD rate


----------

